# Central Va. Gaming Group Looking for Another Member



## jajtiii (Jun 12, 2005)

Greetings,

I run a gaming in Richmond, Va every Monday night from 5:30 to 10 pm. We are a group that has existed for 6 years or so. Currently, due to real life issues, one of our long running players has had to drop out and we are in need of another player to join our ranks.

Typically, we game in my own home made world and FR, occasionally switching to a Star Wars (d20) game to mix it up. Although a Player is wanted, we would love to have another DM as (in the past when one of the players was a DM) we will switch DM roles to give me a break (so, we effectively run several campaigns during a given year, switching back and forth as time goes on.)

My gaming site is here : http://www.livingweb.org/pc/

The preferred method to contact me is at jajtiii at hotmail dot com. I cannot guarantee that I will see posts in this forum.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi, jajtiii.  I'll drop you an email.


----------

